# Crate vs. Backyard



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm wondering if, when a puppy is older, would it be better for them to be confined in a crate, safe inside, or in my fenced-in backyard? I'm aware that people steal dogs, but I live in a safe neighborhood with two cops as neighbors and don't see it as a problem as my other neighbors have had dogs in their yards since I was a lot younger. What do you think? This would only be while I am at work or school, but would be inside with me and the family when I'm here.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Forgot to add, I do have a pool table and a wooden shed, and a wooden roof thing for the table, how would you go about teaching them that those are not meant for eating/chewing?


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm NEVER, NEVER, NEVER a fan of having the dogs outside in the yard when I'm not there... there's just too many things that could happen.

My two still get crated when we're gone... even as adults so I can't help you with the chewing on the furniture problem.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky outgrew his chewing and he is not crated anymore. Would never ever leave him outside. There are too many unknowns and things they can get into. I would say either always crate the pup or when you can trust them, wean them out of the crate.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I would never leave my dog outside unsupervised. Too many bad things can happen. Being stolen is last on that list. I am a huge fan of crates.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Not playing dumb, what else is there to worry about?


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

It is possible that the puppy will chew on the pool table legs.
I'd wait until the pup is more mature, say 1.5 years old.
Even then, if he's a high drive working line GSD, he may chew on anything if he gets bored.
I don't have a problem keeping an adult dog in the backyard in your situation if as you say, your neighborhood is safe and the backyard fence is solid. The fence needs to be solid because you don't want your dogs barking too much and bothering the neighbors if they can see outside.
Ideally, I would rather keep the dog inside an outdoor kennel in your backyard. You can buy wire or steel bar kennels from Home Depot, online and other places, that are about 10 ft x 10 ft. Build it in your backyard. Put a small dog house or a roof over it to shelter the dog from the elements and you s/d be good.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990 I'm aware that people steal dogs, but I live in a safe neighborhood


yes, dogs get stolen from all types of areas. imo, there is no such thing as a "safe" neighborhood today. id prefer inside in a crate or gated off in a room where there wouild be little to destroy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also wouldn't leave mine outside in my fenced yard..other than being stolen,,what if they got out and took off? I never leave collars on my dogs unsupervised,,,what if he got a collar caught on something and strangled himself?

And if there is no collar, like I said, what if they got out of the yard and took off, got hit by a car, etc...

I just feel safer knowing mine are in the house when I'm not there.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree, there are no sure fire way that your dog wouldn't be stolen. No matter what kind of neighborhood you live in. Also a dog could dig his/her way out of the fence. People could throw tainted food over the fence..


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Also other reasons why I am not a fan for dogs left outdoors, the barking they do and bug the neighbors and also kids taunting dogs through fences (which is happening on our street with one dog that is left outside and is now starting to turn very mean and dangerous).


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We keep Heidi in her crate when we're gone because we know she is a major escape artist and we don't want to take any chances on losing her.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KarinWe keep Heidi in her crate when we're gone because we know she is a major escape artist and we don't want to take any chances on losing her.


^^ Karin, ANOTHER thing Heidi and Misha have in common! We have to put locks on the gates to keep her in, and had to change the door knob out of the Kitchen because she figured out how to open the door.....


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

At this point in your puppies' life you are thinking a crate all day is sad and boring. I work from home... my dogs SLEEP all day! and mostly Angel jumps into her create where she feels most comfortable. Even when she is outside and I am home, I watch her like a hawk... I too live i a nice neighborhood and my husband works for the police.... my sone tells me all the time, they dont steal from the "BAD" neighborhoods. 
I have heard about dogs that get hung up on fences (trying to jump over it) or how about one who swollowed a stick, bloated and had emergency surgery, but still did not make it (yes one of mine.) There are so many things that CAN happen... in a create they are so much less likely.... and honestly.... when int he crate, my pups are happy to sleep all day!

(just my humble opinion)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I would never leave my dogs outside when I'm not home. I even lock my kennel up before I go anywhere.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My dogs have 6 foot runs, each one surrounded by bamboo fence cover. These runs are inside of a chain-link and 6 foot privacy fenced yard. 
My neighbors are great and we have discussed them telling me if the dogs are a nuisance. If my neighbors have something they are doing, like guests over, they tell me and the dogs are inside.
I use crates, but for ME, I have no problem leaving my dogs out during the day.
Shoot-- a crated dog could be killed by a home-intruder or burn up in a fire.
I do, however, have multiple dogs that do not all get along. If I did not use outdoor runs, they would spend WAY too much time crated, imo.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

If the puppy is in a safe crate with safe toys, there is no worry.

But outside, chewing on the wood, changing weather, what if she starts crying?

I'm in agreement with the others, I never have & never will leave any of my dogs outside when I'm not home.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

I had a few gsd they lived outside,with a big yard.They were both well adjusted friendly dogs.Never had one incidence of trouble with them both in backyard.

The problems that did inevitably come were when they were away from the yard,example my dad throws a ball and the gsd swollows it by accident,it survived... advice is just advice and not written in stone.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Most of the problems of keeping a dog outside are minimized if the dogs are inside a dog run or an outdoor kennel; and the yard has privacy; ie, people can't look in and dogs can't look out.
Just make sure they have adequate shelter from the wind and the rain or snow. (GSDs do perfectly fine at zero degrees F outside if they have their winter coat and are healthy)
And nothing inside the dog run they can possibly swallow and choke from. You might want to use break-away collars or no collars when they're inside their dog run because collars can catch in the chain link.
As others have said, dogs inside the house can die from a house fire. I know a Golden that died that way.
Dogs can be stolen from inside the house too.
As everything in life, you have to assess all the risks in the entire situation and use your best judgement, balancing the pros and cons.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

And of course the added benefit of an outdoor run or kennel is the dogs can go potty if they have to, whenever they want to, as opposed to them having to hold it inside a crate (w/c c/d lead to health problems) or making a big mess when they're sick.
I just think its healthier for a dog to be in an outdoor kennel if the other option is spending hours inside a crate. If I just go out for a couple of hours a crate is fine.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

This could happen:

Oh am such a cute little pup. My humans think I am so they leave me outside in the yard so I can play all day. OK, what is this thing that the humans play with, well I am small so I can't reach up so I will just chew on it a little to break up my boredom. OH look there is a bird, run - bark - run - bark, darn the bird didn't want to play with me. Well I will go back and hide by that thing the human calls a pool table. I am bored oh yea what was I doing before Oh that's right I was decorating the legs of the table. 

I am hungry, human didn't leave me any food. Search the yard for something to eat. Well all I could find was my own poo, but when you are hungry that will have to do. Water water I need water. I find my dish get an drink. Back to the table and decorating the legs. I look over at my water and there is a bird playing in it. Oh goodie someone to play with me, I got running over and the bird falls in the pail. I dig frantically trying to get the bird out. I got the bird out but he doesn't want to play. I toss him up in the air to see if he will fly. Nope he just falls to the ground. Hum I wonder if bird is good to eat. Crunch crunch, yep not bad. I am thirsty. Oh no no water in my dish. Geeze I wish the human would come back.

I am bored, the decorating of the legs isn't keeping me occupied, so let's see what else could I do... Sniff, sniff, sniff, the ground smells like there is something buried. I will find it. 

Day after day that is my routine except that I have started barking more. You know I really like the sound of my voice and the neighbors all yell encouragement to me to keep it up.

One day I was scouring the yard for something to eat. When some great pieces of meat come over the fence. Oh boy that is really good stuff. I start eating and more keeps coming over the fence. Yum. I wonder who gave me the treat.

I am really thirsty, I drink and drink and drink. Oh no my tummy hurts. Maybe if I lay down for a while I will feel better. I lay down but my tummy hurts worse. Something isn't right, I don't feel well at all. Everything hurts. I am scared. Where is the human. Oh what is going on I can't hardly walk, I stake a step I wobble and tip over. I struggle to get up again and again. Someone help me I am sick. I can't fight any more I close my eyes, maybe the human will be here soon to help me.









You come home and you find your pup is dead.

It can happen. I had a dog poisoned, I live in a rural area and we all watch each others places. It was an adult dog and not a pup. My dog depended on me to protect him and I let him down.

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Things that can happen to dogs alone outside:

Stolen (happened to a board member when she was in the house!)
Poisoned
Shot (again, happened to a board member)
Escape
Abused (happened to a dog my breeder took back - the owners lived near a school and during the day the kids would throw rocks and sticks at the dog. Eventually the dog became aggressive around kids and they had to return him to the breeder.)

The only way I would leave my guys outside of the house is if I had a kennel building for them with locked doors and secured runs.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

there was actually just an article in my local paper about a dog being poisoned. Someone had put antifreeze in the dog's water bowl outside. Luckily, when the owner called the dog inside, she noticed the dog's mouth and paws were green. she took the dog to the e-vet and i believe the dog lived. i'm not sure the motive in this case, but a dog barking and pissing off the neighbors may have the same thing happen to them when you aren't home.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerThis could happen:
> 
> Oh am such a cute little pup. My humans think I am so they leave me outside in the yard so I can play all day. OK, what is this thing that the humans play with, well I am small so I can't reach up so I will just chew on it a little to break up my boredom. OH look there is a bird, run - bark - run - bark, darn the bird didn't want to play with me. Well I will go back and hide by that thing the human calls a pool table. I am bored oh yea what was I doing before Oh that's right I was decorating the legs of the table.
> 
> ...


That made me tear up!

That is why I like dogs so much better then people!

I trust NOBODY,


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

As others have said, I would never think of leaving the house without Sean inside. There are greater chances of something dangerous happening outdoors than inside. 
One of my neighbors left his husky in the yard and a utility person came in the yard to check the meter. Needless to say he did not secure the gate and the husky escaped.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

When my puppies were in their crate, if they had to go, they went. Didn't seem to bother them in the slightest that they messed in their "den". Didn't bother me because I knew they were too young, just cleaned it up.

Of course they're older now, so they can hold it.

After just reading the story of the poisoned pet, there is no alternative IMO except safely crating the puppy.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Well stuff happens,but had one gsd 12+ years in backyard in urban setting "not one incident" there are 2 sides of everystory....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, out in the yard is not a good idea. Inside a kennel (covered over and a solid base) that could be locked, insided a fully fenced in yard is a different matter. 

Fenced yards are great when you are there. When you are not, the dog does not need a huge area. Too many ways to get into trouble. They can dig or climb out for one thing.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I just can't understand about forcing a dog to spend most of the day inside a crate where they can't even go potty if they have to. I think its torture.
If the owner comes home during lunch to walk them, then its fine. If the alternative is the shelter and the owner lives in an apartment, then its fine. But otherwise, I think anyone who has reasonable yard space s/d think of a solution that allows the dog to at least walk around and go when necessary.
I have a friend, who even though she had a fenced in yard, had the same worry about something happening to the dogs. She had a fenced in patio built inside her yard, so the dogs come in and out of the house through the dog door and they still have that small outdoor space while being kept away from the yard fence.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with you about dogs being crated too long is not good. That is why I built kennels. Kennels are my first line of defence. My fence is my second line of defence. 

Just turning them loose in the yard provides a multitude of scenarios many of which do not end well in my opinion.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Good points all round...to clarify my posts,though at that time I had the gsd in the yard, I had a smaller pen within the yard.So in a round about way I did have a kennel within the yard...I still can not make my mind up about getting another dog,I live in a tiny townhouse...


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

What could happen?

Stolen-for a myrad of reasons including breeding dogs for puppy mills, bait dogs for fighters, free dogs for Class B dealers who sell to research labs and puppy mills, rarely is it that someone steals a dog because they like it and want to keep it as a pet

Poisoned-and not just with antifreeze, there are plants he may chew in boredom that can make him very sick or even kill him, or animals (toads for one) that he may chase and mouth/eat that can be poisonous

Shot-like as been said before, has happened to a board member

Teased-bullies are bullies (no matter what age) whose only motivation is to feel better about themselves by picking on someone/thing weaker than they are. A dog alone behind a fence is easy pickings.

Attacked by another animal that comes into the yard (not as likely with a physical fence as opposed to a wire fence). If coyotes can live in downtown Toronto they can live anywhere, and they don't care about fences.

Chew up things they shouldn't-garden hoses, any type of wood, the siding on the house, the list goes on. Not only do you have to replace that, but you may have to deal with a sick/injuried dog.

Nuisance barking-You mentioned having cops as neighbors, bet they work nights occasionally which means they sleep during the day. That would mean ANY barking would be nuisance barking, just like ANY barking at night would be nuisance barking to those that sleep during the night<-pet peeve because I do work nights though usually I'm yelling at my mother to shut up

Escaping-if he's bored he'll find something to stimulate himself. If he can't accomplish that in the yard he has no reason to stay in the yard and he will eventually find a way out

Choking on collars-if he's outside he needs to WEAR ID. That usually means a collar (or harness). Collars can get hung up on anything that projects from a surface.

If those aren't good enough reasons to crate until he is good in the house, why not build a kennel in the house? There was a thread a while ago about doing that and some of the set ups look really nice.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There are other options to crates once a pup is house trained. All of my dogs have a gated area lol like their own room where they can walk around stretch out ect. I work at home now, but when I worked or am gone for extended periods of time when I come home my dogs are all yawning and stretching they slept most of the time I was gone.

So being in the house doesn't have to be confined to a crate and it doesn't have to be the dog having free run of the house. When I had a single dog he was fine having free run of the house once he grew up, but with 4 I am pretty sure I would come home to a disaster. Either the house trashed or a huge dog fight, so the gated area's keep the dogs safe.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I have never left a puppy in a crate longer than two hours during the day. I would hire a pet sitter to come over to let them out if I was working.

If you use the crate correctly, the dog will think of it as his den.

We're talking about a puppy here also, that can get in all kinds of trouble, the crate is also for his protection.

All of my dogs (except Harley & Brody), have had run of the house by the age of one, so it's not like you're going to crate him forever. We're going to start giving the boys short times out of the crate when we're not here. 

But I'd rather have them in the house than in the yard if I'm not here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The thing is to make the outdoor kennel -- within the fence secure against roaming animals, escapes, and hoodlums. This may mean privacy fencing in the outer fence. It definitely means covering the crate and preventing digging or climbing. 

If the kennel is secure, then there is no reason for a collar inside the kennel. Mine do not wear collars in their kennels or when I have them in my back yard (I am out there with them in the yard which is fenced). Collars go on if we go out the front door to the car, etc. 

The same is true about an inside area, you want to make sure it is secure and the dog will be comfortable and safe. 

Lots of people crate for the duration of the work day. Puppies require more bathroom breaks than adults so as a temporary measure, crate people have to figure something out for their puppies during the day time until their bladders can make it 4 1/2 or 9 - 10 hours. 

My biggest issue with the attitude of crating is that the pup is crated during work day save for a respite at noonish. Owners come home at 5:30 and let the pup out. He gets walked, played with fed, and pottied. Maybe his is baby gated in the kitchen while the owner cooks dinner and is in there while they eat. Maybe he is out the rest of the evening and then crated for the night. But what about when the owners have to work late, or go out to eat, or go to the show, or go shopping, or go to a wedding, funeral, calling hours, etc.? Pup gets crated again, and again, and again. 

Yes, yes, it IS dangerous to have the puppy loose in the house where it can get into stuff and get sick or ruin your furnature, walls, and belongings. It is also completely unnecessary. 

If you cannot, because of your neighborhood put a secure kennel in your yard, and you have an enclosed porch, garage, or basement, you can put a ten x ten kennel there. House training though is a problem. I would prefer the dog to have some method of getting outside to potty. 

You can put a six by eight kennel on to the side of your house and a doggy door through the wall, again the base has to be something good like concrete, it has to be covered over. And it has to be out of the way of the general public. A gate that you could lock would be good on the outside to make clean up easy. When you are out in the yard, you can leave the gate open and enjoy your puppy. When you go in you can put the pup in its special place. 

Right now for the inside of my puppy pen. I am using a four x four foot x-pen clipped to screw rings in the wall. The two pups can lie down in the house or go out into the puppy pen. They do not have to be uncomfortable waiting for me to get home to let them go potty. They do not have the run of my house and are not eating my couch. 

Jenna has the fenced patio, and a dog door (through the door this time) and the run of the rest of my sun porch during the day. The baby gates between that and the rest of my house. If a burglar came in, she could go over the baby gate. She can easily be heard from my front door. 

Having a small area to police ensures that we do not miss hazards to our animals. We want them safe.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:the added benefit of an outdoor run or kennel is the dogs can go potty if they have to, whenever they want to, as opposed to them having to hold it inside a crate...


But then <u>sometimes</u> they learn they don't have to hold it because they're so use to peeing whenever. Because my dogs' are crate trained, they can hold it for many hours, in fact, I get to sleep in (don't have a job) and not having to get woken up because one of them has to go. (both my dogs sleep on my bed with me) It's nice.


















> Quote:...as opposed to them having to hold it inside a crate (w/c c/d lead to health problems) _or making a big mess when they're sick_.


Even if they're in an outside kennel, you still have to clean up their poo.










I choose indoor crates when you're gone. Much safer and if your dog barks, almost always the neighbors can't hear it. It's annoying to hear dogs barking outside and I'm sure the neighbors will enjoy a bark free place when you're gone.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I can sure relate to the sleeping in part, I'm also not working.

When we first got the puppies, of course they were up when my husband got up for work FIVE IN THE MORNING!

There was no way two little six week old pups would just go potty & back to bed, so I had to stay up with them to watch them.

They usually (like babies) went down for a nap around 8 or 9 so I could take a break.

Now, they sleep on the bed with me & sometimes don't even get up when I do, sometimes they sleep in LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some people's homes are safer than their kennels. My kennel is safer than my home. A burglar could come into my home by lowering their shoulder and pushing in my door. It is not strong, I have done it myself. Then a crated dog is a sitting duck. A loose dog in my house can go through my window. Had my brother's dog do that three times when she lived with me. Fire is also a possibility. 

When a dog is crate trained, he will try to hold it, even if he is sick. Therein lies the problem I think. Then if the dog is sick and he cannot maintain control, he must lie in it until you get home. This will be a bigger mess than my dogs which will not lie in the mess as they have plenty of room to poop there and hang out and rest here. 

My pups start going in and out on their own between three weeks and four weeks old. At about 12 weeks old, I put 5 puppies in a six week puppy class / basic obedience class. This was basically, the only time the dogs were expected NOT to poo or pee whenever or wherever, as I had not even started house training them yet. Not one of them had any type of accident in the car or in the class for the duration of the classes. It is amazing how many dogs DO have accidents in puppy classes.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Kenya is in/out when im gone. I let her out in the morning, and since there is ALWAYS someone home in my family, they let her in/out as she pleases. and recently, because of the cold fronts (the weater is around 60 or so) she has loved being outside but i like that she has the choice







my grandfathers room window faces the yard and he keeps an eye on her


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"and recently, because of the cold fronts (the weater is around 60 or so) she has loved being outside but i like that she has the choice my grandfathers room window faces the yard and he keeps an eye on her"

Is sixty cold? That is Florida? Sixty??? Ok, here in Ohio, if it is above sixty, I am afraid my dogs will overheat and I start putting the sun shades on top of my kennels. I won't walk them during the day time in the summer because I feel it is too hot -- sometimes it does get up to 90. But then, my pups are not comfortable until it is below sixty. Sorry, but just coming out of winter, that just struck me as funny. 

On a more serious note, having grandpa seated near the window keeping an eye on your dog is simply not good enough. With a solid fence around your back yard you may never have a problem. But if your dog does jump, climb or dig its way out, it is highly unlikely that your grandfather will notice in time that the dog is gone. It is really not worth the risk. Grandpa will feel awful, and you will too if something happens. 

If you or a responsible family member (not a child), cannot be outside with your dog, then your dog should either be in an escape proof kennel, sheltered from the greater outdoors by a fenced in yard, or your dog should be inside your home. 

Owners of small dogs, bird dogs, non sporting dogs, hounds, can afford to leave the dog in a fenced yard with grandfather looking on. Might a dog, especially a hound get out and run over by a car, yes. But it is a risk a person might take. 

People of bully breeds, people of guarding breeds, people of working breeds cannot be so lax with security. No one is out there trying to ban scotties and cocker spanials. No one is out there trying to ban golden retrievers. Everyone and their brother knows somebody that has been bitten by a GSD. 

Because our dogs were bred to guard and are good at it; because our dogs are super popular with owners good, bad, and ignorant; because our dogs are used in military and police work; because our dogs are capable of seriously injuring or killing someone with their teeth, we ALL need to be extra-vigilent about keeping our dogs safe. 

If your dog gets out and gets creamed by a passing motorist, it is a tragedy, and we on the site will express grief for your dog. If your dog gets out and bites someone walking down the street, we on this site take a serious hit ourselves. Our dogs are strong, agile, and smart. Most of them can take on a six foot fence, and win. Most of us are not 100 percent sure what our dogs will do if a stupid punk is outside our fenceline goading the dog with a stick.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

I understand your post and we have since made some improvements, We closed up the dog door







my grandfather now takes her out and plays with her every couple of hours which is awesome because it encourages him to get some fresh air and exercise... hes very capable, he just runs a business from our home and tends to coup himself up in his room 

sorry it took me soo long to reply, we've been busy busy busy with training her. (shes an abuse case and is scared of men..so we've been socializing and starting agility)


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to take my dogs with me to work, obviously that isn't an option for most people! When I moved I got a new job where I can't take them with me, so I got a kennel at petsmart, it's 4' x 4', just enough room to get up and move around, if one of them got sick they wouldn't need to sit in it. My bedroom is in the basement so I set it up in the attached unfinished room, and I just got stall mats under it so if they don't want to share the bed, the odd one out doesn't have to sleep on concrete.

It's still a pretty small space, but Brenna's attitude towards it is so much better. With the crate she'd go in willingly but I'd come back to obvious signs of her trying to escape, in fact I had to buy a very expensive crate with steel bars to keep her from breaking out, bedding was out of the question she tore it to shreds. With the kennel she has had a bed in there for over a month with me working 8+ hr days, and there isn't a single tear in it.

The funny thing is the special crate was over $300, the kennel was $200, I wish I had just gotten the kennel to begin with! Even if someday I have to move back into an apartment I will always set up the kennel for her instead of a crate.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is outside in the morning until about 5, and then he's back inside. I'm home all day though.

I think it would be impossible to steal my dog out of the backyard unless you had several men or a forklift, and I'm pretty sure my neighbor's stay at home wife would notice that since she sun bathes on her front lawn all day(trophy wife, you know). I have a six foot privacy fence and the gates simply DO NOT open. You have to crawl over the fence or get to the backyard by walking through the house to the backdoor. He's 116 pounds and I can't even lift him off the ground an inch, so throwing him over the fence would take quite a few people (plus he's squirmy).

My entire yard is surrounded by the yards of other neighbors. 6 of them, actually, because our yard is gigantic for some reason and they have little yards. I don't worry about chrono making my neighbors mad because I've never heard a peep out of him, and one of my neighbors is a grumpy old guy who would definitely complain if chrono even breathed too loudly.

I watch him all day, he mostly sleeps in front of the back door on his rug and occasionally bounces on the trampoline.

I still put him in his crate when I leave, but he's strong enough to break plastic and bend wires so he has to be locked in his crate and locked in his own personal room, which is in the basement and I lock that door too! I have a room upstairs full of exotic birds, and I absolutely cannot risk him getting into that room ever.

I really wouldn't advise leaving your dog in the backyard all alone without watching him for weeks to see how he behaves back there when he thinks you aren't home, and you definitely shouldn't do it if there is an alley behind your house. You would also need neighbors that you are really close with as well.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

This is such a great and timely thread, as I am faced with similar questions. My 3-year-old stays inside with me while I am home, but while I am at work he has a 10x10 kennel outside that is locked and has a top. I've been sneaking home from work for 20-minute play sessions to keep him happy (although he's pretty low-activity, it seems), but I'm not sure I can keep that up indefinitely. We have a good walk in the mornings and more activity in the evenings, and I'm always thinking of whether he's happy, safe, etc....while I'm away. Your information has been really useful.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry absolutley not. Doesn't matter if you live in a safe neighborhood. No dog should be left outside unattended where someone or something could hurt them, steal them or the dog itself could hurt or kill itself. 
If your not home dog inside plain and simple


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

To keep you guys updated, I just got my crate from Amazon. I hope the 42' is big enough, but it looks good. I'm planning on crating until he's a bit older, then I'll be building a kennel in the backyard.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

George that's great. Make sure you have a blanket or cover to toss over it to give it more of a "den" feeling.

The 42 should do well (you got the divider as well, right?). Kayla still has plenty of room in it-she's 25" and around 83 lbs at the moment.

One more day!!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep, got the divider. I'll be leaving bright and early tomorrow to pick him up! I'll try to post pics as soon as I can. I like, literally, cannot wait to see him. I don't think I've ever been as excited haha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Quote:"I am sorry absolutley not. Doesn't matter if you live in a safe neighborhood. No dog should be left outside unattended where someone or something could hurt them, steal them or the dog itself could hurt or kill itself. 
If your not home dog inside plain and simple"

This is written like it is cast in stone. I am sorry, but it is an opinion. 

My dogs are safer outside in their kennels than inside in their crates. I do bring them in and crate them to eat and sleep, but my worst fear is that my trailer goes up in smoke and my dogs are burned in there. 

Outside my dogs can drink freely and eliminate. Inside they would be forced to maintain control of their bodily functions and they would. But when they are sick, they would be forced to lie in it. 

One at least of my dogs does not do well crated when I am not home. She is fine crated when I am home, or kenneled when I am not home. But she has broken teeth and escaped crates when I am not home. It is only a matter of time before the act of escaping causes serious damage. 

Having intact dogs and bitches, it is MUCH safer to have them properly kenneled than in flimsy crates. Otherwise, all of my dogs will start to look like Rushie. And Rushie is a nice boy, but I do not intend for him to be the next major sire in this area. 

There are probably no completely safe places in the US nowadays. But such as there is, that is what I have. There is no way to ensure that some yayhoo does not climb over my fence and break into my yard to open my kennels and steal my dogs or to shoot my dogs. But it would be easier for them to open my front door and walk into the crate room and have their way with the lot of them, sitting their like lambs, gift wrapped for a kook. 

My house is not air conditioned. The kennels at least have a sun shade from May into October. Nine dogs can make an already warm room extremely uncomfortable and possibly dangerous very fast -- it gets up over ninety in there without the dogs. 

In some neighborhoods, in some houses, under some circumstances it is probably safer to have a dog stuffed inside a crate all day. My dogs are much happier being outside during the day.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Just be careful on whatever you decide to do. My brother has 2 great dane's. He just lost the female because someone poisoned her with antifreeze. Dog was 5.


----------

